# Hey brnbser!! PFF Halloween BASH



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man, with this cold weather around, when are we going to have a get together around your fire pit? I'll do some of those green egg wings again!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats a damn good idea thereCapt. Scott. I could go for that myself.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

James, that would be great, we got some catching up to do!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

can probably set one up pretty quick, when you thinking about.......I'm out of firewood and need to round some up


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I may not be able tofor about two weeks. Carol slipped in the garage last night and broke her leg and is in a full leg cast for about two weeks. After two weeks she will be in a half cast and probablycan travel then. but it will be great to see ya'll


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, hope she feels better quick....plenty of room now, THEY MOVED OUT!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

ME TOO. She has to use a walker right now so she is not getting around too well and steps are out of the question.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

sure would like to make this one. Seeing the old dogs is good for the soul!!!!!:grouphug:grouphug:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets plan it when James can attend. I know it is early but i got the club house for new years eve!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a plan, I'll keep in touch with REEL FEISTY and post up a date in the next week or so......

anyone have a bunch of old pine cut up or need a dead one taken down?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I can probably get you some pine logs from my moms place if you need some


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

anything will help, I can cut and pickup, just let me know when and where is good......willbe putting together a forum pit fire in a few weeks.....


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a large pine on the ground right now. Good wood had to take it down cause it was leanin. I've been cutting it up today. If you want it let me know, I'll be happy to cut it to your preferred lenth if you come get it. I live off of 8 mile creek road.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

that will work! I live just north of W. Roberts and Pine Forest. Be glad to cut it up for you and haul it off. Length isn't too important since it's going into a fire pit. I've got a trailer but loaned it to a friend today and won't get it back until Monday afternoon. Let me know and I'll be glad to get it out of your way quickly. I've actually done tree work all my life and started a little business not too long ago doing tree's and can make quick work of it for you if I've got decent access....

Is the tree still green or is it dead already?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

You can have all you want. If you like one thats still standing you can have it. I have enough firewood on my two acres to keep you warm. Give me a call at 2328202 when you get a chance.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

will do thanks, is it still green or already dead?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

talked to scott brown at the oval office today and we're excited about this...like LITECATCH said James, we got some catchin' up to do...let us know....


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Ive got some of both. Some dead still standing. The one I was cutting on today has been down 3-4 months.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

good deal, I'll give you a call Monday afternoon once I get my trailer back.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll bring the Rum again Scott. James give Miss Carol my best for a speedy recovery and hope to see the both of yall around the pit. Call once and a while ya old fart.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Would love to do it again guys but this time NO Fireworks!!! Scott Morgan Creek Vinyard just had their annual muscadine stomp a couple of weeks ago and have some fresh brewed.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott if i am invited i promise to behave this time...

rich


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a crate of expired flairs I need something to do with? Can I bring them along?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

alrighty......thinking about starting up a fire in the pit for halloween (next Sat).....

I will provide the place, fire, coolers and ice along with a few snacks

who's interested in coming up? I'm in Cantonment, about 2 mi north of I-10 and Pine Forest.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I have some scrap peices of 3/4 inch plywood if you would like it to burn. I am just throwing it out. All pieces are less than 28 x 16 inches.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bring a pickup truck of cut/split wood if it's before 16 Nov - I'm heading out again the 18th and be back mid '10 - as my brah says be good for the soul to catch up with you'all before I ship out.



I might could bring a bit of Crown and Ginger ale... :angel



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds good Scott. Got a walk Saturday morningto raise money for our Relay for Life team and a party at the FloraBama after that, but Saturday night sounds good!!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

put up a post in the BASH/get together's section with directions for those who haven't made it to the house before. bring the young'uns if needed. It's a nice, safe neighborhood and my daughters will be running around as well.....11 and 13.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Will there be good whisky and an empty bed? And if Bob is coming, good cigars?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

have you ever know me to do it any other way, and yes there will be a bed for ya Woody.......update....the out laws moved out......


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (10/23/2009)*have you ever know me to do it any other way, and yes there will be a bed for ya Woody.......update....the out laws moved out......






Oh man...depending what Sunday's weather calls for, and what time I get in Saturday night (coming from LA) I MIGHT just crash this bash. No promises yet. Especially considering the magnitude of the holiday in a college town which is my final destination. Super excited to be the youngest person there as well!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, and before I show up and become "that guy," (only person wearing a costume), is anyone else dressing for the occasion? Cuz I have a badass Chippendale's outfit and I don't wanna be laughed at all night long nor do I want to have to crush some haters...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure Katelyn and Jessie will be in costume and terrorizing the neighborhood on the four wheeler, as far as PFF'ers, sure why not. Here's a link to the other post.........

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic449192-12-1.aspx


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

we would love to attend scotts

:letsdrink


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

guess it's a party then, someone tell reel crazy no 12 ga flares this year please, the back yard glowing red and the helo circling over the house last time had me a bit nervous......


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott--- 

Is James and Carol going to be able to make it? I guess Bob and I will be there if you allow a "bait eater".


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

he PM'd me a coupledays ago and said something about Aaron getting married but I'm not sure if it's this coming weekend or not, I'm waiting to hear back from him.

you gonna bring any bait with you Hama?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott---

I will if I can get my hands on some between nowand then...Kinda busy with soccer and stuff. Got some thing good to bring for all to test though....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kahala boy (10/24/2009)*Scott---
> 
> 
> 
> I will if I can get my hands on some between nowand then...Kinda busy with soccer and stuff. Got some thing good to bring for all to test though....




Ruh Roh... Something's fishy.... 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

bump this up and edited the title so everyone knows what it's about.......


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

scott---

got an idea howmany are going to show up?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

absolutely no idea Hama, could be 20, could be 200......

I know there are quite a few in the other thread that said the would be coming.

post up if you think you might make it up and how many might be coming with ya.......


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like stressless (bob) and I will be there. Come on people, lets give Scott an idea of how many people are going to invade his hale (house).


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tobbe and myself will be there!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

Tina and i are planning on being there.. i promise to behave this time...

rich


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there!! Pretty sure Mike and Dale (Mr. and Mrs. Ultralite) will be along as well!:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry guys our team made the playoffs so me and Precious wont be able to make it this time. Hama after the new year it sure would be nice to do a Imu pit and roast a whole hog :letsdrink


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

not too many so far, looking around 30 to 40 right now.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

My group is building it seems Scott. Might be 5-7.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tina and I will be there.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and I plan on coming


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Went a cut up some wood with GENTLE WOLF this morning and just finished splitting some of it up. It's all wet or damp so if a couple of people could bring some smaller dry stuff that would be great. The wife will be starting a pot of gumbo here shortly and I'm headed out to get ice and a few other items.

Might want to bring some lawn chairs, I've probably got 15 or so but sounds like at least 50 or so coming if not more......


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Me and Nicole will be there :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink(in costume)


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

I WILL MAKE IT ESPECAILLY IF DAN IS THERE I MEET HIM AT THE REDFISH REGATTA AND THE OARHOUSE HE WAS AWESOME


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna leave a little early and pick up 20# of peanuts and boil them there....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

dale, jamie, and i will be there...we have jello shots, deer sausage (cajun, thanks george) and whatever these girls will bring....glad the rain has moved out...will be fun...thanks...



wish chris couture, since it's up in his neck of the woods, could make an appearance...maybe after the yungins' get their treats...


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i havent been to a pff round up in a long time,i might have to get off my butt and head that way.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Me and the wife are gonna make it out there. Nice to be you this morning Scott, sorry about the damp wood.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be there with good beer in hand. Looking forward to meeting some peoplefrom this forum.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott,



Got a dry load of squaw wood in the back. Also bringing a set of corn-hole and bags.



"That's some good'ol Yankee slang right there."



:letsparty

Stressless


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

So....... Is the nieghbors yard on fire yet??? Wish i could have joined you guys. Just got back from taking the grand-daaughter to a Fall Festival.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Party Scott, The Highlight had to be the Exploding Rock!!! Oh yeah, All the good folks that were there Added to the Party too!!!:letsparty:letsparty

Thanks for letting us Hang out with You guys................Dennis & Donna


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

where are the pictures? i have been thinking about this scott and i were texting back and forth last night


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

they'll show up.....some VERY appealing costumes last night from some of the ladies!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

Had a great time.. thanks for everything.. you and pam are great hosts..

Ps.. 

Went out to the beach this morning and snagged me a couple pomps!.. woo hoo!.. 

rich


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Great bon fire Scott. Love that patio. Thanks for hosting and was good to meet some PFF members that I had not met before. 

And the fireworks...unbelievable exploding rocks. I recall many jokes about that, LMAO.:doh


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good time man,appreciate it. Jello shots are evil! :shedevil


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Scott, Great party! My crew had a great time. The exploding rocks were a nice touch. Here's one pic, more to come of the entire crew.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah yes,young Abe Lincoln. Good to meet ya Jimmy.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

BAHAHA!!! Ah yes, Bonita Dan! Good to meet you sir.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott great place and great party. 



Thanks for the letting my inner pyro come out and enjoy feeding the Beast. (Sorry for igniting all your wet wood up front.. :doh) Planting the exploding man made rock was killer the second one REALLY got everyone's attention ... no harm no foul - I guess he does look out for fools. 



Lots of great grub and good people. Hope you liked the Cornhole (Yankee Horseshoes) - here's a link to to make'em. http://www.cornholehowto.com/cornhole-tables-dimensions.html



Take Care until next time,

:grouphug

Stressless


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

sure wish i could have made it,havent seen some of you guys in ages but got grabbed for a pain in the butt party.next time im going solo


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Whew!! Whata party!!! Just got back home to BR last night, and left the camera in the jeep, so I'll post up pictures tomorrow!

Scott and Pam, thanks for having us all - it was a great time! Enjoyed seeing everyone, and the costumes were great! The exploding rocks were quite entertaining (not even gonna start with the jokes there, or about the wood either....BOB!). Food was wonderful, and the drinks were even better.:shedevil If you weren't there, you missed out!!!

Anyway, had a blast, and hope to make it to the Blue Angels party at Nextstep and CrowningAround's place - maybe Dale and I can make more Jello Shooters!:letsdrink Maybe we can try to do another bonfire sometime soon when James and Carol can make it, sure would like to see 'em! Will try to post up some more pics tomorrow.


----------

